# USB sound card compatible with windows 7



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Want to start using REW. Can anyone suggest a good external usb sound card compatible with windows7?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you checked the REW Soundcard Database? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. Did some reading and decided to buy the Soundblaster X-fi HD. Jut going through the soundcard calibration process. Will post results shortly.


----------



## crom0123 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Angus,

I would highly recommend you *Behringer U-Control UCA202.* 
UCA202 is perfect for REW measurements and not expensive at all.($25 from ebay)
I used an ASUS DX ($100 card) before and I just could not get it work properly with REW, otherwise a great soundcard. I'm very happy now with UCA202. 
Attached is the FR graphic taken with the 2 sound cards. 2-3db difference from 20 to 20kHz!!!
:TT


----------



## Barleywater (Dec 11, 2011)

I assume for above measurements that microphone was moved? If two cards are used without moving microphone, frequency response results should match very closely.

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

crom0123 said:


> Hi Angus,
> 
> I would highly recommend you *Behringer U-Control UCA202.*
> UCA202 is perfect for REW measurements and not expensive at all.($25 from ebay)
> ...


Thanks for the info. That is a significant variation between the 2 cards. I already purchased a Soundblaster X-Fi hd and works great. Cheers


----------

